# [Help] Software zur Kühler-Steuerung?!



## Suchfunktion (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo leutz..
bzw. guten Morgen. 

Also, ich hab mir nen Thermaltek-Lüfter von meinem bruder geschnappt, aber das mistding is lauter als n Staubsauger..

Ich habe von nem Bekannten gehört, es gibt die möglichkeit,
dass der Kühler immer abgeschaltet wird, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird,
also kühler bleibt bis zu einer bestimmten temperatur aus, dann schaltet er sich an, kühlt wieder alles ab, und geht wieder aus..

Das doofe ding ist mir viel zu laut und ich habe keine lust/zeit inne stadt zu fahren und mir nen neuen zu kaufen.. 

Weiss jemand, wie ich das halt realisieren kann, mit dem kühler zeitweise ausschalten?

Danke schonmal im Voraus 

bye


----------

